# How long does it take for a cpu to cool down?



## alexjb

Hi there 

My computer is usually pretty quiet but when I play games on it (highest settings) it gets quite loud, and I think its the fan or the graphics card that is making the noise, but I notice that after turning my computer off for at least two hours, I come back and just go on the internet and it is still at a similar fan noise as it was when I was playing the game,

and my brother was constantly on it, about 8 hours a day for about 2 weeks and it was really warm inside/outside at the time as we were having a heatwave, and I kept telling him to come outside but he was constantly on my computer and since then it has been running very loudly, but then he started to play on his xbox and my computer was still pretty loud in general, but after not using it for two whole weeks it went back to being very quiet even while playing games,

and now after him going back on it a lot, its become loud all the time,

do you think there may be something wrong with it? or does the cpu or graphics card temperate take a very long time to cool down? so the fan is constantly coming on as the temperate is pretty high from him playing on it the night before or something?


Thanks everyone  also is it possible to get a cooler for a graphics card? my graphics card is gtx 670 2gb, thanks


----------



## johnb35

Check the cpu and video card cooling fan to make sure there isn't any dust inside.  If there is, get a can of compressed air and blow it out.


----------



## alexjb

johnb35 said:


> Check the cpu and video card cooling fan to make sure there isn't any dust inside.  If there is, get a can of compressed air and blow it out.



thanks  I will take a look, I have cleaned the CPU cooler a lot and I checked that yesterday and its really clean, I have not checked inside the GPU since I got it last year and never cleaned the GPU, maybe thats the problem lol

Is it safe to hoover the graphics cards fan? 

Thanks  Also all the air vents and fans are really clean on the outside of the case


----------



## johnb35

Hoover?  as in vacuum?  Vacuum doesn't do a good job on fans.  Always recommend a can of compressed air.


----------



## alexjb

johnb35 said:


> Hoover?  as in vacuum?  Vacuum doesn't do a good job on fans.  Always recommend a can of compressed air.



thanks  yeah a vacuum, this one to be precise lol (henry) 





I use it to clean out the fans, and also the pipe on it to clean the CPU cooler but i'm really careful, I think my dad might have a can of compressed air somewhere in the garage, I will have a look tomorrow 

Thanks  Do I just spray it with air or could that blow the dust into the gpu? thanks again


----------



## johnb35

No need to worry about that.  Once you start blowing the air, it will break it up and just keep spraying to remove it from the card.   Just don't turn the can upside down or you will allow moisture to expel from the can.  Always keep it upright.


----------



## alexjb

johnb35 said:


> No need to worry about that.  Once you start blowing the air, it will break it up and just keep spraying to remove it from the card.   Just don't turn the can upside down or you will allow moisture to expel from the can.  Always keep it upright.



thanks john  I will try this tomorrow morning, hopefully it will solve the noise from the computer as its getting pretty loud at the moment, also is it bad to keep your computer on carpet floor? I'm thinking about buying a desk to put it on when I can afford to


----------



## johnb35

Not a very good idea to keep it on carpet as the fans will suck in dust and pet hair from it.


----------



## alexjb

johnb35 said:


> Not a very good idea to keep it on carpet as the fans will suck in dust and pet hair from it.



Thanks  I think I will try and find a desk or something to put it on soon  because there is also a air vent underneath the case where the power supply is and its touching the ground, so I doubt its getting any air in/out, its at the very bottom of the case with a dust filter over it, I'm wondering if I put the computer onto a desk it will have better airflow as it has about 1 inch stands, but the carpet must be blocking it almost fully, 

thanks again


----------



## Okedokey

Download PC Wizard from my sig.  Install it and use it to monitor temps.


----------



## alexjb

Okedokey said:


> Download PC Wizard from my sig.  Install it and use it to monitor temps.



thanks I will try it out


----------

